

The Objective Of The First Meeting With A VC - markpeterdavis
http://getventure.typepad.com/markpeterdavis/2007/08/the-objective-o.html
The purpose of the first meeting with a VC is to get a second meeting.  The purpose of the first meeting is not: 1) to secure an investment from the VC after the conclusion of that meeting, or 
2) to tell the VC everything there is to know about your company.

======
SwellJoe
I would add a third objective:

To make sure you like the investor, and they would bring useful skills,
contacts, and advice to your company.

This article assumes that going into the meeting you already know you want
this VC to invest in you. You can have a pretty good idea of that by looking
at their portfolio and asking around among people who've taken money from
them, but personalities matter.

